# honey jars



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

am looking for jars to store honey in---16 and 32 ounce, would like to use canning lids with them. where does everyone get their jars?? would like plain glass, wide mouth jars.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

they have canning jars at wallie world ( wal-mart ) it about the lowest price ... I buy at garage sales for $.25 ,, any more and you may as well buy new .. we do canning so its a no brainier .. I kind of thought about selling honey in beer bottles ( the ones that have the cap wired to the bottle ,,, called EZ CAP ) ,, there would be about 1.5 pounds honey in each one , but each bottle cost $1.90 ,, call it beer bottle honey .. but $2 just for the bottle ??? no way..


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

16 and 32 ounce honey jars do not come designed for standard lids. The 1# queenline takes a 58mm lid and the 2# takes a 63mm. An example is at:

www.netbottle.com/queenline-honey-glass-jars.html

I like the 2# since I have a good supply of #63 lids and thus can can in them. 5# jars do take a regular lid but I'm only seeing them in plastic in recent years.

Martin


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Mare ,, what number of hives you going into winter with ???? 4 for me .. was a nice week end ,, windy ,a little cool but other wis nice ,, I thought I could get a few things done with my hives this week end ,, but , life had other plans :croc:... last week end would have been better but ,, life again :croc: ,, helped my son roof his house .. do you have yours all set to deal with old man winter ???


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

hey Tom i only have the two hives but am looking forward to expanding next year. i got the hives winterized last weekend.
i do alot of canning too. the ball jars have to much raised edges to add a label to but i think the kerr jars might work. i really want the canning type lid so i can seal the lid on (i have a food saver). i have done some research online but cant find plain jars with the canning type lid. i would prefer a plain jar.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I might add that round pound jars haven't been made by any major companies in many years. The were specific for honey and molasses. The ones for honey were clear while the molasses were brown. Those jars always took a #63 lid. 

Standard pint jars hold 22 ounces. The closest you can get now would be a 12-ounce jar. Since you are looking for plain jars with standard threads, Fillmore is your best bet. They have both plain pints and 12-ounce jars which take standard 70mm lids. What you'd want is:

www.fillmorecontainer.com/Jars/16-oz-Economy-Jar-CT.htm 

www.fillmorecontainer.com/Jars/12-oz-Economy-Jar-CT.htm

Martin


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks Martin, this is what i am looking for.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What about mayonaise jars?


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

fishhead said:


> What about mayonaise jars?


do they even make mayo jars in glass anymore---i guess i just buy the plastic, i dont know why cuz i really hate plastics jars.

i want a couple cases of pints and quarts to start with.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I gave away a few dozen last year on Freecycle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Really much ado over a small problem. We use a round label on the canning jar lid. Has all the correct information for contacting, what the product is and the weight of the produce only blank so we can write in 3 pounds for a quart and 1 1/2 pounds for a pint.
I'm not sure if I have a picture of the label but will look.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Really much ado over a small problem. We use a round label on the canning jar lid. Has all the correct information for contacting, what the product is and the weight of the produce only blank so we can write in 3 pounds for a quart and 1 1/2 pounds for a pint.
> I'm not sure if I have a picture of the label but will look.
> 
> Al


Al--i have a label designed that is special to me. i want it to go on the jar itself. good idea about the weight though, i was thinking about just getting labels printed with weights for both the pints and the quarts.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Mare ,, pm me your label ,, I would really like to see it .. I don't have to worry much about label s , as with the kids and grand kids , I'm going to have to get a lot , then with the mead I make , takes more , and if I happen to have any left theres about 20 friends that want to buy it . so labels are FAR down the line for me ..


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

One of our local apiaries has their honey in supermarkets and they use only Ball and Kerr jars. I like that since I gain a canning jar each time I buy one. The label is affixed to the smooth side.

www.gentlebreezehoney.com/our_products.htm

Martin


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> One of our local apiaries has their honey in supermarkets and they use only Ball and Kerr jars. I like that since I gain a canning jar each time I buy one. The label is affixed to the smooth side.
> 
> www.gentlebreezehoney.com/our_products.htm
> 
> Martin


same here with getting another canning jar 
from what i can tell only the kerr jars would work for me--but i was just looking for something a little cheaper that would take the canning lids.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

tom j said:


> Mare ,, pm me your label ,, I would really like to see it .. I don't have to worry much about label s , as with the kids and grand kids , I'm going to have to get a lot , then with the mead I make , takes more , and if I happen to have any left theres about 20 friends that want to buy it . so labels are FAR down the line for me ..


if i could figure out how to do it i would Tom. i used my gkids and silent partners gkids intials to make the name and added a few other things and plus it was designed by a childhood friend of mine so its just special to me.
if i ever figure it out though i will send it to you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our labels are our own design too.
one pound queen line.









two pound queen line.









Can't seem to find our caning jar label at this time.
well the CMA awards are on tomorrow evening so I can look during that time.

 Al


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Your cheapest plain ones would be those from Fillmore and in units of 8 cases. But, you'd still have to buy flats and rings which would bring the overall cost above what you'd pay locally for a case. You are correct that Ball would not work since there are designs front and back but Golden Harvest would work since those also only have design on one side. If you have a Dollar General store around, they usually stock the Golden Harvest brand. 

Martin


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks everyone--nice labels Al
will have to check out the dollar stores too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We bought golden Harvest in the past from Big Lots stores.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> We bought golden Harvest in the past from Big Lots stores.
> 
> Al


thanks i am going to try and get there this weekend--they are alot cheaper


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Probably too late for this year but WalMart has plain pints and quarts under the Mainstay name. Don't know what the quarts went for but pints were $7 per dozen. Manufactured at higher specifications than Golden Harvest and a full ounce heavier.

Martin


----------

